# Reccomend me new Trim & Tyre products



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for reccomendations on a new Tyre Dressing and a new Trim dressing for black plastic.

I currently use Autoglym High Performance Tyre Gel and although it looks good and is easy to work with, it doesn't last long at all.

I also use Autoglym Bumper and Trim Gel for the plastic trims. It works and seems to last, but it doesn't add much impact in the way of restoring the black plastic colour.

What do you suggest I try? Like to be able to order in large quantities as well, rather than piddly little bottles.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

This tyre dressing for me is the one to beat at the price.
https://www.achemshop.co.uk/product/hi-shine/

Or Gyeon Q2 tyre shine but more money.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

camerashy said:


> This tyre dressing for me is the one to beat at the price.
> https://www.achemshop.co.uk/product/hi-shine/
> 
> Or Gyeon Q2 tyre shine but more money.


The achem Hi-Shine looks really good reading the reviews. Also that price isn't going to be beaten is it...

Would you also use it on black plastic trim? It says it can be?

EDIT:

I see their Revive trim gel as well.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams vet is great and you can buy a gallon, it’s not cheap tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Just ordered 5L of achem Hi-Shine and 5L of achem Revive.

Thanks!


----------



## Whytecat (Jun 19, 2018)

Try AutoGlym rubber plus its what my Suzuki dealer used on my Vitara I had to ask what they used as it was so good.
good for plastics as well. Its oil based so lasts a long time. I paid about £35 for 5 litres & goes on so easy with a paint brush.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tomstephens89 said:


> Just ordered 5L of achem Hi-Shine and 5L of achem Revive.
> 
> Thanks!


Be interested in your thoughts of the tyre shine - looks a great price


----------



## quaver84 (May 10, 2016)

I get great results from Autoglanz Uber-swartz for the tyres and Trim Reaper for the, er, trim...


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK attire is excellent stuff


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I would say Gtechniq T1.

Lasts long, Non solvent based and give a great look to rubber and trim, not in your face glossy either.

The 5l stuff is aimed more towards people doing this for a living when it comes to tyre shine as generally the durability isnt good


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm very impressed with Adams VRT at the moment, lasts well and a little goes a long long way.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Gtechniq C4
thats it, done for 2+years on trim, tried most of the others, there either naff to pants, leave marks below them when it rains, wash off at the next puddle and generally cr%p
C4, its black, it stays black, doesnt wash off at the first hint of moist,,, and no faff for 2years

i dont fanny about with tyre dressing


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm very impressed with Adams VRT at the moment, lasts well and a little goes a long long way.


+3 for VRT it also adds a load of UV protection & can also be diluted for a spray dressing for the engine bay


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

CarPro Pearl is my favourite, nice thick creamy texture and smells great too!

It is also probably the most versatile... It don't add the ugly shiny gloss that the scratch and wash does to the tyres! Looks deep black!

Rob


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Plus 1 for Carpro Perl, being water based it can be diluted and doesn't leave a sticky mess like some gels.

Harry


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I've given up with trying to find a long lasting tyre shine. Living in the country doesn't help. All I do now is make sure the tyres are as clean as possible and maybe give them a spray of AG rubber and trim if I can be bothered. This time of year they're clattered within seconds of leaving the house.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

What about a tyre coating like Tuf Shine?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

My choice would be Carbon Collective Sateen but the biggest it comes in is 500ml.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tried a lot of products none work


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I use Gtechniq C4 for trim dressing


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I like Adams VRT and Gtech T1, both very good products.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I used to be a massive gyeon tire fan, but after trying carpro perl I think that now just edges it for me, both lovely dressings to use

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at CarPro PERL, Zaino Z16 or Orchard Autocare Glitz. Autoglym tyre gel is also very good. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tac systems tyre coat leaves are matte non glossy finish just natural undressed black look. Or gtechniq T1 for a wet look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

